# New Uber app - rider messages gone.



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

I had trouble finding a rider location today. She sent me several lengthy messages which flashed briefly in the app, but then I could not find them again. I called her and worked out the pickup.

I think such messages used to show in the text message app. Anyone know what the new app does with them?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Not sure. I received a prompt to "upgrade" to the new app a week ago, but haven't had the motivation to screw myself like that yet. 

Anyway I tend to ignore most passenger texts when I'm driving. It's not that important. If they want to convey a message, they can call.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

It's usually a good idea to read what they text you because more times than not it is useful information. So I usually pull over so I can read the text. That way if they text me crap like "Can you hurry... I'm running late" I'll already be in an excellent position to cancel. 

Or like the other day when a guy text me that he has a baby carriage and lots of groceries that needs to go in the trunk. That was an easy cancel especially considering he didn't even mention a baby car seat. Reading that text saved me the headache of driving over there and then cancelling. So my advice would be to pull over and read the text. Sometimes they might be telling you about a glitch in the GPS where every driver gets led to the wrong direction. In my area we have a lot of GPS glitches. Even in my own apartment complex everybody gets directed to the backgate but the backgate has been closed since hurricane Katrina. I usually text or call to let them know to ignore the GPS and just stay on the main road. 

Anyways, I hope this helps. I don't have the new app yet but being pulled over will make it easier to find the message as opposed to putting your life in danger by taking your eyes off the road for that all important $5 ride!


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I got a text yesterday in new app it stayed up with a couple of canned response's i hit one of the responses and was on my way.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

I did not notice that, but I was moving at the time. But when I stopped to review the messages, they seem to be gone...my question is, are they?


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I have a little Bluetooth in my ear. When the package sends a message through the app it reads it out loud to me.


----------



## eclipse3256 (Jan 18, 2016)

Anyone using the new app on iPhone ?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

eclipse3256 said:


> Anyone using the new app on iPhone ?


I don't think they have rolled it out on iOS yet, my Android phone got the update last night, but nothing on my iPhone


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

I spoke with Uber support about this last week and they said it was a known error and a fix was underway. I was able to recall a message today.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I've been getting messages fine on the new app.


----------

